# Update with cheese pics



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is the 3rd day I have been turning the cheese.
I hope to wax it soon.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that looks wonderful and yummy!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Jane and Goats!!
I waxed it, now where or how do I store it.
In a dark place? On the counter in the open?

BTW: My daughter threw away my cheesecloth ..so I need to order another one.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well done! Do you have a place that stays around 53F? What kind of cheese is it? How long do you plan to age it?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> Well done! Do you have a place that stays around 53F? What kind of cheese is it? How long do you plan to age it?


It's farmhouse cheese, it states I can eat it at 8 weeks and it has better flavor at 6 months.

The only place is in a dark cabinet, but I dont think it's 53F


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

If it is too warm fat will ooze from your cheese and mold can form under the wax, too cool and the flavor and texture won't develop.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

What/where should I place it? What do you do?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 'cave' refrigerator with an external override (Johnson Controls Digital Thermostat). Others use a dorm fridge or a wine cooler. Do you have a root cellar? what will the temp be in your garage for the next few months?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cmharris6002 said:


> I have a 'cave' refrigerator with an external override (Johnson Controls Digital Thermostat). Others use a dorm fridge or a wine cooler. Do you have a root cellar? what will the temp be in your garage for the next few months?



Okay, I'm screwed...I have neither...No root cellar, no dorm fridge, no wine cooler, I will have to look something up online to create.
Guess I should have thought of this first. :bash:

Can I store it in the fridge till then?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Can I store it in the fridge till then?


Yeah, just keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I found this:
http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/OnLineNews/NewsFiles/Cave/Cave1.html

And it suggest doing this:
1...You can use your existing Fridge
but unfortunately it is 10 - 15 degrees cooler then a cave and it has a tendency to suck the moisture out of anything that is unprotected.
To protect the cheese place it in the warmest part of the fridge and to keep it from drying out you will need an airtight container. The size of the container should be larger than what is needed ... 40% cheese and 60% empty space (air). 
You can control the humidity of the air inside the container by using a wet paper towel, crumpled up in a ball and placed in a corner of the container 


This will have to do till I get something else I suppose.

Jezz do you think we could make any money creating own mini cheese caves and selling them?....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This is pretty cool:

[youtube]QIxLw9t1IuA[/youtube]


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief vacuum sealing does not stop the aging process. A mini cave (container w/wet paper towel) is great for bloomy rind cheeses but humidity control is not necessary for waxed cheese since it is the wax that keeps the cheese from getting too dry.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

Fowler, I use one of those cool-bots for chilling my milk. We built a super insulated walk-in cooler, added the A/C and cool bot, and it stays about 36 degrees.


----------

